# Alan watts talking about dp. great video



## Qdr91 (Jan 10, 2017)

For the last couple of months I've been thinking about this, that we just have another a different state of consciousness that could be putting us closer to understand the universe and reality, but the society compells us to conform with its standards of behavior and normality.
For people who doesn't know who is alan watts, listen to him, he comforts me a lot.


----------

